# Kitless round stock question



## MartinPens (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm looking for an inexpensive material to use for learning all of my threading for taps and dies. I purchased some round stock clear rod and will use that but I find it to be brittle and difficult to work with. What would you suggest that is easier to work with and closer to the "real thing." I would also like to get it in shorter lengths.


----------



## mark james (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe this will work;

DELRIN Rod,Acetal,150,Wht,7/16 In Dia x 3 Ft L - Plastic Rod Stock - 2XMK5|GRA1103002037 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## magpens (Jun 5, 2015)

I would suggest Alumilite.  Jeff Powell ( aka workinforwood ) might be able to supply you with some off-cuts from his work.  Alumilite cuts like butter and takes threads very well AND is used to make glorious pens.


----------



## BSea (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll send you some alumilite experiments that I didn't use for production blanks.  Just pay shipping.  It will be at least 8 blanks.


----------



## avbill (Jun 5, 2015)

Martin;

Alan Steel & Supply Company
505 E Bayshore Rd, Redwood City, CA 94063 · Marina Park
(650) 369-2526

I realizer its across the bay  but very good prices for  metal.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 5, 2015)

Regular acrylic acetate is very good for threading practice. The problem I have with delrin/acetal is that it stretches. When I drill and tap the female threads in a rod, the material flexes just enough that it makes the fit too tight when screwing in the male threads.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 6, 2015)

I have Delrin rods and clear rods. Thank you for the resources and advise!
Looks like I will have some alumalite to work with. We'll see what kind of messes I can make.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 9, 2015)

You could also use some maple.  I thread it with good results.  It is on sale at Woodcraft.  Any rosewood, lignum vitae will also work well.  I have lots of cut offs if you want some to practice.  Let me know


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 10, 2015)

nava1uni said:


> You could also use some maple.  I thread it with good results.  It is on sale at Woodcraft.  Any rosewood, lignum vitae will also work well.  I have lots of cut offs if you want some to practice.  Let me know



Cindy, the threads for kitless are pretty small and fine. I'm not super experienced but I don't think they would work on wood.


----------



## mikedealer (Jun 10, 2015)

Every Japanese master pen maker video I see they use ebonite.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 10, 2015)

If you have problems with stretching when tapping a hole use a collet chuck. It will compress the material on all sides as you cut the threads. Drill it that way also.  You can buy a collet chuck like the Beal er32 one and just chuck it up in your 3 jaw chuck if you dont want change out chucks on a metal lathe. You can always get one of the mt to er 32 chucks as well


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 10, 2015)

Mike, that's a great idea. Thanks


----------



## mikedealer (Jun 10, 2015)

thanks.. here's video series i was talking about.  if you search on youtube "masters of the fountain pen", grab a beer or apple juice, a pack of cigs or some candy (depends on your preference haha), and be prepared to watch for like 2+ hours.. find this stuff personally so interesting... real masters at what they do, scratch built pens from materials

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5HYElVwfj8

(some of the videos will have english closed captioning so make sure to turn it on.  even mobile devices have it i believe.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 20, 2015)

Those videos *really *are super entertaining! I was just talking about one like 2 hours ago, go figure!


----------

